# Books on Watches and Horology



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

can any body recomend any books on our hoby. I am intrsested in military/divers/pilots style watches.I have to say i do not have a much of a clue







as to what happens inside a watch be it quartz or mechanical.

So any ideas greatly received,

thanks MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello,

There is a great monthly publication called "International WristWatch" you can order it from any newsagent.

Also have a look at this UK specialist horological book seller :

http://www.shentonbooks.com/


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Thanks Roy, That should keep me going for a bit!

MIKE...


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Practical Watch Repair Donald de Carle

1st ed. 1946, Latest ed. 1992

This book will answer every question you have about mechanical and tunning fork watches.(movements, not cases) . Full of line drawings. The only thing is it is incredably boring.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

"Practical Watch Repair Donald de Carle" I have a 1953 edition bought for a 50p in a Charity shop. The adverts at the beginning being the easiest reading!

Paul

Now looking for a Eterna-Matic "the smallest self-winding watch with a ball bearing"


----------



## Colin (Feb 24, 2003)

Mike,

4 titles for you :-

The Classic Watch by Michael Balfour (Eagle Editions) available from remaindered bookshops. Lavish pics and super presentation, 191 pages for about Â£5. Not academic but a good start point on history.

Wrist Watches by Isabelle de Lisle Lacy (Apple Press), nice pics but superficial.

Wristwatches, A Connoiseur's Guide, by Frank Edwards (Apple Press), good pics and an interesting read.

Mechanical and Quartz Watch Repair by Mick Watters FHBI (The Crowford Press). A technical book dividing watches into 15 groups and covering "the complete overhaul of at least one typical example of each type of watch". You would need to have quite a bit of prior knowledge to get the best from this but even to a klutz like me it is very interesting.

Hope this helps,

Regards,

Colin.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

"COLLECTABLE WRISTWATCHES" by Rene Pannier. A superb guide to whats hot. I think it's published by Walker books.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Paul

You should have come along a few weeks ago I've just sold a really nice steel Eterna-matic. It was on the "for sale" of the old forum.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Another opportunity gone. It'll be something different I fancy tomorrow


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Any suggestions?

I am interested in evolution of the mechanical wristwatch generally but could be tempted by something on mil watches or on Swiss watchmaking history (technical bias rather than marketing *****







).


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Don't know if your into Omega but I just bought a book from Neil all about the evolution of the Omega Moonwatch.

It wasn't cheap though.

OK It's published by Omega and there is the inevitable corporate speak but that does not detract from the excellence of this book.

It's almost worth buying just for the photos.

Another good'n is COLLECTABLE WRISTWATCHES by Rene Pannier. Great reference and a broad spectrum. There's even a Seiko in there.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Simon

Here's a few I would consider

1) Wristwatches by Gisbert L Brunner & Chritian Pfeiffer-Belli - it covers most brands A through to Z, with a bit about their history, and pictures of examples of their watches. Also has some technical bits and pieces. It's written in English, French & German. Large hard-back cover book with 500 odd pages. It's not that cheap but can be picked up for about Â£30 new at the big antiques fairs - places like Ardingly, Newark etc

2) Complete Price Guide to Watches by Shugart, Engle & Gilbert - annually produced, lots of pics and some info. Quite a lot on American Pocketwatches. The price guides for wristwatches is very poor though - always priced at way below true market value. However it's not a bad book for getting to recognize certain watches form the pics. Can be picked up at the antique fairs for circa Â£15.

3) Military Timepieces 1880 to 1990 by Ziggy Weslowski - neat book with some good pics and narrative. Ziggy is very knowledgable and a nice guy to boot. Has a price guide too, although now in need of updating.

Another reasonable soure of info are old auction catalogues - I collect these, mainly to marvel at the watches I can't afford









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks again Foggy. I'll make a note of those.

Simon


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi ya - just registered and lost my cherry on the intro board!

Can anyone point me in the direction of any good books, etc to help with watch values & identification?

Thanks in advance...

ed


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

*"The Complete Price Guide to Watches"* by Shugart, Engle and Gilbert comes to mind. I think it's an annual book, avaliable just about everywhere ( like amazon, ebay, etc. ).

I have the 2005 edition and it's well packed with pics, values, hints, id., etc. Covers pocket watches and wristwatches.


----------



## ednotdave (Oct 2, 2007)

knuteols said:


> *"The Complete Price Guide to Watches"* by Shugart, Engle and Gilbert comes to mind. I think it's an annual book, avaliable just about everywhere ( like amazon, ebay, etc. ).
> 
> I have the 2005 edition and it's well packed with pics, values, hints, id., etc. Covers pocket watches and wristwatches.


Cheers, matey, I'll look out for it...

ed


----------



## nosher (Mar 4, 2008)

hi,can anybody recommend good reference books i could buy.after joining this forum and seeing hamiltons ,fortis,ect.ect. i would like to educate myself a bit more..thanks


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi all,

Any recommendations for books for beginners up, handbooks, collections, etc? I've had these recommended on another watch forum:

The World of Watches!

One of the most comprehensive watch encyclopedia in the English language

â€¢ Softcover: 440 pages

â€¢ More than 330 illustrations and photos

â€¢ Profiles of hundreds of watch companies from the world's watch-production centers, including: Switzerland, Germany, Japan, Hong Kong, Italy and the United States

â€¢ Brand histories, market strategies, top models and collections

â€¢ A "Who's Who" in watch-movement manufacturing

â€¢ Overview of 500 years of watch history and technology.

Wristwatches, Armbanduhren, Montres-bracelets

by Gisbert L. Brunner, Christian Pfeifferl-Belli (KÃ¶nemann editors)

* in english, german, french

* hundreds of pics

* watch making history

* brands (not all) in alphabetic order

I already have a book Gisbert L. Brunner collaborated on called "Time In Gold". It is lovely, but it's more a coffee table book than a serious guide. "Wristwatches, Armbanduhren, Montres-bracelets" looks much meatier.

And I am curious about this ebook - wonder if anyone's ever read it?

http://www.lulu.com/content/916191

Cheers!

Ps - I've noticed these watch books are *significantly* cheaper when purchased on Amazon.com instead of Amazon.co.uk - in spite of the additional shipping. Some books have a saving of up to Â£40 if purchased in the US!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh dear. I may have put this in a bad place, looking at the rest of the posts. Sorry.









Please move if I've screwed up!


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi,

I was wondering if anybody had any recommendations for a starter books on the history, evolution, technical improvements of the wristwatch?

I've had a spin through Amazon but nothing jumps out as the obvious first book/introduction. I'm not interested in catalogues, valuing etc. more about the history, innovations and design changes/breakthroughs (also it needs to be cheapish).

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

wiki


----------



## Paul Jones (Oct 29, 2008)

potz said:


> Watch books ... cheapish ... That's a tough one.


yeah, the prices on amazon frightened me. I suppose its always the way with niche topics.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Not exactly about wristwaches but a jolly good read for anyone interested in the history of horology, Â£5.99 on Amazon, maybe cheaper on Ebay:


----------



## desk diver (Jul 28, 2008)

Try 2nd hand book stores i have had one or too finds, a few i like

ISBN 1552976548

Timepieces: Masterpieces of Chronometry by David Christianson

ISBN 0856130796

History of clocks & watches by Eric Bruton

ISBN 3829006608 Wristwatches Armbanduhren Montres-Braclets

by Brunner, Gisbert And Pfeiffer-Belli, Christian


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I am sure I have seen something mentioned before, but can anyone recommend a good book on Watches. Preferably with descriptions of the different movements from mechanical to quartz and including tuning forks. Many thanks. Jonathan


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Donald De Carle has good books on early mechanical movements and servicing same.

Mike


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi

I'm new to the world of watches and I am keen to hoover up as much knowledge as possible

I have a look on Amazon and there are loads of books - too many to choose from.

Can anyone recommend a good book to ease me in to my new world

I'm keen to know more about the various mechanisms, some brand histories and to find out what might be worth collecting..

Thanks


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Donald De Carle has some great repair books if you are into tinkering with older stuff?

Mike


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

You could do worse that reading some of the archives on here and the other fora... there is a wealth of information!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

And if you want to buy books on the subject, scrape around on ebay, since the demand is not massive, they can often be found there for the price of the postage and a shilling or two :yes:

:weed:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

1001 wristwatches is a good one. Picked up my copy at The Works for a fiver (then gave it away)... 

Cheap and cheerful but plenty of watches to drool over and it's split into several sections (divers, chronographs, GMT's, alarm watches etc) with a really good overview of the history of each complication and an idea how they work.


----------



## Greentagman (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions - I'll try the books / authors mentioned


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

have a nose at this on the bay

380428798099


----------



## eric72 (Aug 3, 2013)

Some watchsmiths offer courses in assembling watches. Probably a good Start as well,


----------



## kdlehr (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi there

I am totally new to this fascinating vintage watch collecting. I am a bit overwhelmed by the difference in prizes.

Is there any updated literature available on the value of vintage watches . I want to keep on collecting, but want to make sure I that I pay a fair prize.

regards

Klaus


----------



## Big Bad Boris (Dec 3, 2010)

Ebay completed sales is probably the best place to look.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

agreed. Books with printed values are usually in dollars and by definition are out of date by the time they are published. Completed auction house results are the best starting point


----------



## TheLondoner (Feb 9, 2013)

Can anyone recommend any good books on vintage watches ? Preferably not just picture books, but with some technical and historical details ? I'm looking for both general books and Omega-specific.

Thanks.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I think cousins have a range of books on sale, im not sure on what though


----------



## TheLondoner (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Chris.ph,

Cousins do seem to have a small range of books, some general and a couple that are Rolex and Omega-specific.

I'll keep looking.....


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Try trawling the bay, abe books and amazon. You might find what your looking for on one of those sites


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

I always forget about ABE books. Thanks


----------



## TheLondoner (Feb 9, 2013)

Many thanks Chris.ph.

Anyone else with any more thoughts on this ?


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

I can recommend Omega Designs by Anton kreuzer. ISBN 0-7643-0058-x


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

chocko said:


> I can recommend Omega Designs by Anton kreuzer. ISBN 0-7643-0058-x




Photo of some of the pages


----------



## TheLondoner (Feb 9, 2013)

Thanks Chocko, that looks like the sort of thing I'm after.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Tonight's bedtime read is a Citizen R/C perpetual date instruction manual. I wish they had a morons version, a can never remember the designation of the buttons after page 1.

Radio control is like fishing, getting the signal is a bite, full reception is the catch.

Any of you got any horological reading, mags, books, catalogues?

How about a TWF library of mags and books......read and return, paying for postage and donating mags, books whatever.

Just a thought 

Cheers


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

I have some watch related reading on its way.

















Any particular recommendations on your shelves or is it all about the online resources these days?


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

A couple of books on the history of watches ( they stick to the top end) and not much else. Interesting to look through. :thumbsup:


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

I've just treated myself to a copy of Fifty watches that changed the world, it looks like an interesting read, I'd be keen to pick up another book or two based on some recommendations.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> I have some watch related reading on its way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That looks especially interesting. It will be on my shelf soon.

My favorite is; Collectible Wristwatches, by Rene Pannier.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Plus this one. Always for sale in those discount bookshops.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> I have some watch related reading


 Got the book. Interesting read with some surprises.


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Good to hear. It will get to me in 2-3 weeks!


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

My 50 WTCTW arrived today, had a quick flick through and it looks full of surprises, looking forward to having a proper read.


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Yours beat mine then stairpost....

I did however receive my wristwatch annual which is an A-Z of each brand with a description of their current lines... there are quite a few which are new to me, and well above my pay grade also but interesting to flick through none-the-less.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Have a look at Jeffrey Formby's collection of horological books, journals and catalogues. I've bought some fascinating items from here in the past so have added the link to the Links Directory also.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

rhaythorne said:


> Have a look at Jeffrey Formby's collection of horological books, journals and catalogues. I've bought some fascinating items from here in the past so have added the link to the Links Directory also.


 Picked up a few interesting ones here.

http://www.barterbooks.co.uk/


----------



## stairpost (Jun 15, 2016)

Daveyboyz said:


> Yours beat mine then stairpost....
> 
> I did however receive my wristwatch annual which is an A-Z of each brand with a description of their current lines... there are quite a few which are new to me, and well above my pay grade also but interesting to flick through none-the-less.


 That is always the risk with looking at anything to do with watches, You might find something You really like but really shouldn't buy.

Always a risk worth taking though


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

There is something tactile about a book, and they don't require batteries. :yes:


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Any books/magazines worth buying? As in a general monthly type magazine? Coffee table book?

Also includes the fixing kind of book....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Some info here.

http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/104265-recommended-reading/&do=embed


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

A bit of an anti-climax if I'm honest.

The 50 watches that changed the world was OK but not particularly in depth.

The wristwatch annual showed the current range of watches on offer from each of the main manufacturers, retail prices and brief history. An interesting thing but I would prefer to see the notable vintage models rather than the current models.

Any other recomendations would be noted...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've thought about this one.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i haven't bought 50 watches that changed the world, because of the pretentious title.

I have the wristwatch annuals going back to 2001, and i'm looking for earlier ones if anyone has a copy?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

QP mag is a good read....bit pricey though. My B-I-L used to get them for me from the VIP lounge at Heathrow.... :naughty:

http://www.salonqp.com/qp-magazine/


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

Watchpro Magazine; you have to put in your e-mail address, but otherwise it's free; http://www.watchpro.com/e-magazines/watchpro-august-2016/


----------



## Jersey1965 (Jul 10, 2016)

Damo516 said:


> Any books/magazines worth buying? As in a general monthly type magazine? Coffee table book?
> 
> Also includes the fixing kind of book....


 watch magazine is good if you like high end , bit pricey and hard to find but can get back issues free online.gq have good articles on watches


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

1001 Wristwatches good coffee table book, lots of pics, a bit light on info, but readable :thumbsup:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/1001-Wristwatches-History-Technology-Design/dp/1445427036


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

WRENCH said:


> I've thought about this one.


 That looks interesting :thumbsup:



martinzx said:


> 1001 Wristwatches good coffee table book, lots of pics, a bit light on info, but readable :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/1001-Wristwatches-History-Technology-Design/dp/1445427036


 As does this :thumbsup:



RTM Boy said:


> Watchpro Magazine; you have to put in your e-mail address, but otherwise it's free; http://www.watchpro.com/e-magazines/watchpro-august-2016/


 And again :thumbsup:

Thank you, thank you and thank you :notworthy:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

martinzx said:


> 1001 Wristwatches good coffee table book, lots of pics, a bit light on info, but readable :thumbsup:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/1001-Wristwatches-History-Technology-Design/dp/1445427036


 Thank you for the link. I've bought five of these and given them away, and the local bargain book shop has sold out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

Here is my collection, mostly books, and naturally most are technical in nature, the only magazines I receive are the Horological Journal from the BHI and the TimePiece from the BWCMG.


----------



## FormosaTBM (Nov 12, 2016)

Hello,

For someone who has recently developed a newfound appreciation and enthusiasm for Watches, Watch Repair, and ultimately, Watchmaking, what are some books (or other learning materials) that you would recommend? My end goal is to eventually apply to a Watch School and become an Independent Watchmaker. But before that, I figured I would educate myself and try to learn as much as I can.



With countless of Watches being shown on the web, it can become quite overwhelming at times. Are there any good resources for learning and getting familiar with the major categories of watches, companies, mechanisms, movements, styles, as well as the advancement in techniques and innovations over the years? A good book that perhaps goes over all the revolutionary or important watches? When a certain movement, style was created, etc.


Good book or learning materials to learn about Watch Repair. (I figured this would probably be the step to take before actually attempting to learn about watchmaking as it most likely introduces you to all the parts to a watch and overall provides you with a better understanding of how everything works.


And finally, Watchmaking. I've heard great things about the old Watchmaking book written by George Daniels, but was wondering if there's anything else that anyone would care to recommend?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

As a professional watchmaker who earns his living servicing/repairing watches, I would recommend that you sign up for the Technician Grade of the Distance Learning course, offered by the British Horological Institute.

www.bhi.co.uk

This will not only provide you with the background in how watches work, but it will also give you enough information for you to decide if this is the path you want to take and do watchmaking/servicing full time. Reading a book is ok, but until you actually start doing the hands-on work, you'll never know if you have the skills or ability to do the job.

As far as Watchmaking (i.e. Making a watch from scratch) the Daniels book is excellent, but to actually be able to make a watch from scratch requires very deep pockets (ten's of thousands in tooling alone) along with years and years of learning and a highly developed skill set, not many people are successful at it.

To get an idea of what is required to make a watch on your own, have a read of this website.

http://watchmaking.weebly.com/


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Welcome.........there are some very knowledgeable members here who will help you out


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

If you can find a copy online, try the Chicago School of Watchmaking - apparently made in the 50's. Contains 36 lessons in all.
As for books, Donald de Carle's books are recommended although they can be a tad expensive.

David


----------



## Seb1982 (Apr 23, 2017)

I'm pretty new to watches. I'm learning as much as I can off the internet, but I really would like to understand more about how they work.

Are there any books that come recommended? I was looking on AbeBooks.co.uk, and I found a couple that I might go for:

"Watch Repairing as a Hobby: An Essential Guide for Non-Professionals" by DW Fletcher

https://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=21789867194&searchurl=kn%3Dwatch%2Brepair%26sortby%3D17

and

"Watch Repair For Beginners: An Illustrated How-to-guide for the Beginner Watch Repairer" by Harold Caleb Kelly

https://www.abebooks.co.uk/servlet/BookDetailsPL?bi=22085992144&searchurl=kn%3Dwatch%2Brepair%26sortby%3D17

Are there any books that you've found particularly useful? Books are great. They're all the knowledge that's on the internet, without the inconvenience of being told to go kill yourself. What's not to like?!


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Regarded by many as the definitive tome on 'mechanical' watches.......superb IMHO.










Not so much about repairing but more about how they work & to construct/make one.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

If you do get into watch repairing, this is the definitive tome that most people get hold of. It's written in a very old fashioned style, and a lot of the techniques are probably beyond the amateur, but a good read all the same.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Two good recommendations there, and for me, books have become an important source of information about watches and their history. I don't have a real problem about which books to buy because I will acquire anything that comes my way, pre-owned, and I have also had some good new bargains on AbeBooks and Amazon.

Books have their strengths and weaknesses. However, one of their great strengths is that while the text of book in general may appear to repeat knowledge that one already has, suddenly it will veer off and provide fascinating specialist information, merely on the grounds that the author happened to be a specialist in this area of watches or be specialising in the watches of a particular country that is not one's own.

It may seem a bit of a "nuisance" spending money on watch books that could have gone into watches themselves, and it is true that a couple of my books were far from cheap. Nevertheless, if you really intend to get under the skin of watches and thei history, the a few books carefully chosen will truly supplement the information online and give it to you in a different way.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> If you do get into watch repairing, this is the definitive tome that most people get hold of. It's written in a very old fashioned style, and a lot of the techniques are probably beyond the amateur, but a good read all the same.


 I can't remember if it was this book or his one on repairing clocks (in fact it may have been a different author altogether) but it explained how to use mercury for the lume' and how to re-silver dials using cyanide............Health and Safety, eat your heart out.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Regarded by many as the definitive tome on 'mechanical' watches.......superb IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pricey haven't squinted at the price of a book since uni lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

owain1 said:


> That's pricey haven't squinted at the price of a book since uni lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 :laugh:

It's a lot cheaper than all the trips to libraries, museums & boot leather it cost me in my youth (relatively)

Plus, it's quicker to have the information at hand.

Sometimes I think it was more fun in the early days, I happened to meet some amazing people.


----------



## Seb1982 (Apr 23, 2017)

Karrusel said:


> Regarded by many as the definitive tome on 'mechanical' watches.......superb IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> Not so much about repairing but more about how they work & to construct/make one.


 That George Daniels book is definitely on my list for further down the line! Am I right in thinking that that's the one Roger Smith pored over when he was trying to impress Daniels enough to take him on as an apprentice?

Thank you, Roger The Dodger & Robden - I'd seen Practical Watch Repairing around and wondered about it. There's absolutely no question that its contents will be way beyond my understanding at this stage, but ... well, I'm a sucker for anything that sticks two fingers up to health and safety, so I'll probably add a copy to my basket!



> It may seem a bit of a "nuisance" spending money on watch books that could have gone into watches themselves, and it is true that a couple of my books were far from cheap. Nevertheless, if you really intend to get under the skin of watches and thei history, the a few books carefully chosen will truly supplement the information online and give it to you in a different way.


 Absolutely. The point of every hobby is to enjoy it. To my mind, enjoyment comes from understanding. Unless it's too difficult, obvs... *glances uneasily at bookshelves full of unread books*

Thank you for the kind offer, TockTick. I think I have to increase my post count before I can PM, though


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Seb1982 said:


> That George Daniels book is definitely on my list for further down the line! Am I right in thinking that that's the one Roger Smith pored over when he was trying to impress Daniels enough to take him on as an apprentice?
> 
> Thank you, Roger The Dodger & Robden - I'd seen Practical Watch Repairing around and wondered about it. There's absolutely no question that its contents will be way beyond my understanding at this stage, but ... well, I'm a sucker for anything that sticks two fingers up to health and safety, so I'll probably add a copy to my basket!
> 
> ...


 The very one. :yes:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Karrusel said:


> Regarded by many as the definitive tome on 'mechanical' watches.......superb IMHO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But one can easily reverse engineer from what they learn in this book, in order to make repairs. Yes I think I need to pick one of these up.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

This is what puts me off attempting just about anything with movements.....

All could be' s , might be, try this, try that :huh:

https://en.m.wikibooks.org/wiki/Budget_Watch_Collecting/Removing_the_movement

Reads like o level brain surgery :swoon:

I grasp the back removal , it's the rest.

Or is it just me.

Cheers


----------



## Say (Jul 21, 2017)

Sorry rog I don't do bedtime reading, I watch tv then drift off unless the wife's feeling frisky :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

I'm old.....I read :thumbsup:



Say said:


> Sorry rog I don't do bedtime reading, I watch tv then drift off unless the wife's feeling frisky :thumbsup:


----------



## jaymin (Jun 28, 2018)

hi

can anyone point a newby in the write direction for watch books, special interested in 50`s and 60`s watches.

thanks


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. If you haven't browsed, look at the "New to the forum? Start here" pinned post in the Introduce yourself section.

To your question.... Try the forum search feature, there have been discussions in the past, the recent past even, about good reference books.

Also: proper writing skills (capitalization, punctuation, spelling, grammar) will help you be taken seriously.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Since 2000 I have acquired a modest collection of watch / horology books

"Omega, a Journey Through Time" ISBN 978-2-9700562-2-5 published by Omega in 2007 and at the time was being sold directly from their website. A limited edition of 831 pages full of photographs, memorabilia and drawings covering most of the models Omega have ever made. My favourite by a long way!

"Breitling, The Book" ASIN B0056U2PCK Not to be outdone by Omega this was published by Breitling in 2009 and again sold via their website, Not as comprehensive as the Omega book but at 333 well illustrated pages it is a great book to browse through.

"Rolex GMT-Master" ISBN 88-900514-4-2 One of the books from the Guido Mondani stable, 314 pages high quality production covering just about everything you need to know about the GMT-Master with hundreds of detailed photographs. This edition has been superseded by a revised edition which also comes with a separate valuation guide. Currently on offer for €252

"Wristwatches, Handbook and Price Guide" by Brunner & Pfeiffer-Belli, mine was published in 1993 so price guide is out of date, nice book of about 190 pages written in three languages now out of print but cheap to get and well worth the few pounds it would cost from abebooks.

"Complete Price Guide to Watches" by Shugart, Engle & Gilbert ISBN 978-0982948774, Paperback book of 1200 or so pages, loads of information although price guide is on the low side and aimed at US dealers, probably correct to say the guide is only useful for relative pricing. Many Swiss watch brands are under-represented and US watches well represented, loads of information and a modestly priced book at about £18 for latest edition on Amazon but quality of images and drawings not the best.

"Russian Wristwatches: Pocket Watches, Stop Watches, Onboard Clock & Chronometers" by Juri Levenberg ISBN: 9780887408731 another inexpensive book, packed with pictures although many are black and white which is a bit frustrating, good for identifying Vostok dials.

"Watchmaking" by George Daniels ISBN 978-0856677045, it makes my brain ache every time I browse through it but I always learn something. Hardback of 460 pages, the photography and drawings are very high quality.

I would like to get the Mondani Submariner / Sea Dweller book but at €600 its a bit rich even though it is very high quality, hard to justify without selling something. The Omega and Breitling books sell for ridiculous prices now, the last Omega one I saw went for £800 and that was a few years ago so I am glad I got them when they were published.

Any other suggestions for books?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Mine are basically repair books...I have the eponimous 'Practical Watch Repairing' by Donald de Carle, and 'Clocks and Clock Repairing' by Eric Smith. Another useful tome is 'Jacksons Hallmarks' (pocket edition) that shows all the gold and silver hallmarks, makers marks and lists of date letters.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

JoT said:


> Any﻿ other s﻿uggestions f﻿or books?﻿﻿


 Any one of the variants of this. Used from around £5.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> Any one of the variants of this. Used from around £5.


 I had a version of that book...if I remember, it had cutouts on the cover. I gave it away in an early comp years ago.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Mine are basically repair books...I have the eponimous 'Practical Watch Repairing' by Donald de Carle, and 'Clocks and Clock Repairing' by Eric Smith. Another useful tome is 'Jacksons Hallmarks' (pocket edition) that shows all the gold and silver hallmarks, makers marks and lists of date letters.


 I like the drawings by de Carle. I looked up his history and found out he "wanted to be a doctor", but the famly put him in the watch business, also he published a few modern watch books. vin


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

vinn said:


> I like the drawings by de Carle. I looked up his history and found out he "wanted to be a doctor", but the famly put him in the watch business, also he published a few modern watch books. vin


 Perhaps his parents misunderstood when he said he wanted to fix "DickyTickers "

my books and some auction catalogs


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Some of mine, not including the 1983 price guide or Vintage Sports Rolex Models that are upstairs. I have moved on from the general books and now look for brand or subject specific ones, and the Omega a Journey through time is on my wishlist (but too expensive). They help enormously when trying to work out when a watch was made,



Then there are the modern section - anyone have year 2000?



and finally a full set of International Watch magazine from 1989 to 2001



edit - I do find Wordery.com often cheaper than Amazon, but for specific titles eBay can be good. Wordery did refund me for the Cartier book though, as I hadn't realised i'd ordered the Russian version...


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I have quite a few scattered about the place, several purchased form Jeff Formby who always seems to have a lot of interesting items in stock.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Thanks @JoT for reminding me to spend more money!

I have just ordered IWC - Engineering Time Since 1868 by Manfred Fritz.

WHSmiths - £157.50

Amazon - £142.95

Wordery - £125

eBay - £96.19 (I had the last copy at that though!)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Some impressive book collections on display!

Here are a couple of examples of the detailed drawings in the George Daniels book I mentioned in the first post. It's a very technical book!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

JoT said:


> Some impressive book collections on display!
> 
> Here are a couple of examples of the detailed drawings in the George Daniels book I mentioned in the first post. It's a very technical book!


 My copy is still in the cellophane!


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi everyone after a watch repair book to start looking over, was lookonh for up to date one but all seem to be older.

Want to start tinkering with watches as a hobby however need a book to get started and explain basics etc found this one below any opinions?

Thanks dean










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

No recomendations from anyone ? Or habe you read or used the above book

Dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Must admit never bought a book, just delved into it. Also lots of tutorials on youtube. I did once look at a few books, but most seem too long winded.


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

stdape said:


> Must admit never bought a book, just delved into it. Also lots of tutorials on youtube. I did once look at a few books, but most seem too long winded.


Yeah i know loads on youtube etc was juat keen to have a good book for reference and to be able to read when cant go online etc as sometimes handy.

Need to look for a cheap movement online to strip and practice on but npt sure were to start

Dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen MUC (Aug 25, 2018)

I wanted to buy this via Waterstones' Website, but it's out of stock. Can't give you any tips I'm afraid.


----------

